# Ruger ML 77/50 209 Primer Kit???



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Does anybody know where I can get one of these? I bought my Dad this gun a few years ago and I would like to get him the 209 primer conversion kit for Christmas.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

This is probably the only place you are going to find one of these anymore. The price is in CDN$, US$ would be about 20% less I think, and they include shipping to Canada or the US in the price.

http://armurier.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=3434061


----------



## Islander26 (Feb 23, 2004)

BUSTA'YOTE said:


> The price is in CDN$, US$ would be about 20% less I think, and they include shipping to Canada or the US in the price.


20% more unfortunately :sad:


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Islander26 said:


> 20% more unfortunately :sad:


I think Bustayote is correct. I heard about a week ago the the Loonie dropped down to about 80% of the american dollar lately.


----------



## Islander26 (Feb 23, 2004)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> I think Bustayote is correct. I heard about a week ago the the Loonie dropped down to about 80% of the american dollar lately.


I stand corrected thanks... It dropped like a rock....

Lets hope it stays that way


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

Yep, Canada is on sale again.

Check upper right on this page.

http://www.bankofcanada.ca/en/rates/exchange.html


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

For those considering a 209 conversion for a Ruger 77/50:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=904704#post904704

I hate to harp on this but I would hate to see someone get killed. I don't know if my gun happened to have a bad part to begin with. It also happened with a relative that has the same gun which is a year older with the same conversion kit. Both conversion kits came from Cabela's.


----------

